# Best training treat bags/pouches?



## MirandaA1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Any recommendations? I'm currently using a bum bag, which is tricky to get the treats out of quickly - too much scrabbling around! I've looked on the web and there are so many, so wondered if anyone had any suggestions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Mikki Training Deluxe Treat Bag: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

I use this one, handy to keep my clickers and whistles in the front pouch and has a washable liner in the treat bag. Easy and quick to open and close (has a snapping mechanism to keep it closed or open) and easy to get the treats out of.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

PawsOnMe said:


> Mikki Training Deluxe Treat Bag: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies
> 
> I use this one, handy to keep my clickers and whistles in the front pouch and has a washable liner in the treat bag. Easy and quick to open and close (has a snapping mechanism to keep it closed or open) and easy to get the treats out of.


I have his but found the liner wears away quite quickly.

I currently have a small hygiene bag attached to my walking belt but it's not big enough for a training session.

This one is on my wishlist: Doggone Good Rapid Rewards Training Treat Pouch - easy opening, magnetic catch, extra pockets, packed with features - a fantastic dog training treat bait goody bag! Machine washable - Training Lines


----------



## ElvieMogs (Mar 22, 2012)

I have the Doggone bag. It's brilliant! It's easy to open one handed, I can take two separate lots of treats, poo bags, cash etc. I had a Mikki bag once but the fabric wore exposing a rather nasty sharp piece of metal


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

If you don't want to spend much then the Clix treat bag (not the Coachies bag, they're very flimsy) is pretty decent. Nothing special but it's easy to get treats out of and my last one lasted a year before a friend's naughty dog found it and chewed the drawstring and liner out of it!

Saw these at Discover Dogs and thought they were a great idea: http://www.xtradog.com/shop/shop-by-brand/dexas/dexas-popware-pooch-pouch-treat-pouch.html

Avoid Pets At Home treat bags like the plague! My first one lasted 3 days before the clip broke, and the replacement lasted less than a month.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Pockets...............


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I use pockets as I always have them.

I have in the past used chalk bags (the sort people who climb walls and rocks use) they are neater than a lot of the cumbersome treat pouches I see on the market.


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

HURTTA MINI TREAT BAG FOR ACTIVE DOGS: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

I use the Hurtta Mini - it depends how big your hands are though as it can be a little fiddly at times. I like it because it holds Ruska's entire day's kibble allowance comfortably. If I had a bigger one I think I would fill it up too much!

It's worn well so far - a touch of fraying on the coloured cord but that's it. Had it a year and gets used once-twice a day.

I like the reflective piping too.


----------



## Darkwolf23 (Mar 6, 2014)

smokeybear said:


> I have in the past used chalk bags (the sort people who climb walls and rocks use) they are neater than a lot of the cumbersome treat pouches I see on the market.


I'm looking for a treat bag that won't flap around so much when I walk/run.
All the ones I've had so far fly all over the place!

Would a chalk bag be sturdier?


----------



## Papirats (Mar 26, 2014)

I like my Mary Ray one mostly because it came with a belt and I find that much easier than clipping it onto myself. Intrigued by the Popware one..


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> I use pockets as I always have them.
> 
> I have in the past used chalk bags (the sort people who climb walls and rocks use) they are neater than a lot of the cumbersome treat pouches I see on the market.


Yep, I used to use a chalk bag as I've never really got on with "treat pouches".

These days I often just shove treats straight in my pocket. Though, after going through a bag of Kronch dried salmon treats, my trousers still smell like salmon even after a few washes!


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

I've got this one, its great in the summer for carrying water with a collapsible bowl

SnuggleSafe WALKER/TRAINER WAG BAG with FREE fold up Bowl & Bottle plus lots of loops and pockets for essentials and treats! (Colours May vary): Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I use the fish4dogs one, I'm quite happy with it


----------



## MirandaA1 (Jan 12, 2012)

rona said:


> Pockets...............


I wear a coat with lots of pockets for ... Poo bags, phone, keys, tissues, money, car key, gloves when not on hands (and, shamingly, ****). Too much rummaging!


----------



## MyAnimals (Aug 14, 2014)

rona said:


> Pockets...............


I used to use pockets. That was until Boo realised that pockets were tasty and chewed holes in my coat and best walking pants to get the crumbs out. 

I use a cheapy coachies one now and hide it from him when not in use. It does the job but wouldn't especially recommend it. I've just seen a new EzyDog one that looks good. Pricey, but I might treat myself after Christmas. SnakPak Treat Bag - EzyDog UK Store


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

MyAnimals said:


> I used to use pockets. That was until Boo realised that pockets were tasty and chewed holes in my coat and best walking pants to get the crumbs out.
> 
> I use a cheapy coachies one now and hide it from him when not in use. It does the job but wouldn't especially recommend it. I've just seen a new EzyDog one that looks good. Pricey, but I might treat myself after Christmas. SnakPak Treat Bag - EzyDog UK Store


ooh I've not seen that before, I quite like it!


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

I've tried a lot of different ones.

I like the Doggone Good Rapid Rewards Training Pouch.

The treats don't fall out if your run or bend over, it's not too bulky and you can get the treats out really easily and quickly. It is fine to be washed in the machine and I'm pretty sure I've tried about 15 different types - and I'm sticking with this one!

Doggone Good Treat Bags


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I've got a dogs on tour treat-bag. I've had it for 6 years, I've had to resew a few seems when it's frayed but it's still going strong 

It's the older version of this one 

TREAT BAG


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Never found anything I liked as much as pockets. Just have to learn to put your coat in a cupboard. :-D


----------

